
Show HN: Space Rocks, a WebXR technical deep dive - stewdio
https://medium.com/@stew_rtsmith/space-rocks-technical-deep-dive-9bf67fb8a467
======
stewdio
Hi. Last year I launched Space Rocks, a WebXR demo that re-imagines Atari’s
Asteroids as an immersive, Web-based, virtual reality experience. Alongside
the site’s launch I also released my source code used to create it. This
technical deep dive explains how I built this WebXR game—and how you can make
one too: [https://medium.com/@stew_rtsmith/space-rocks-technical-
deep-...](https://medium.com/@stew_rtsmith/space-rocks-technical-deep-
dive-9bf67fb8a467)

Space Rocks demo (Requires a WebXR-capable browser and a 6DoF VR device):
[https://spacerocks.moar.io](https://spacerocks.moar.io)

Space Rocks source code repo: [https://github.com/moar-
tech/spacerocks](https://github.com/moar-tech/spacerocks)

